# Southern Ohio Guns Is No More: C&R, Milsurp Collectors Weep



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...o-guns-is-no-more-cr-milsurp-collectors-weep/


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I used to love reading/browsing their advertisements in The Shotgun News. 
Huge ads, with tons of cool stuff. 
I only bought a couple of guns from them (now gone), but a lot of accessories.
A sad day for those of us who knew and liked them.


----------

